# Police Officer Jason Harris



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Master Police Officer*
*Jason G. Harris*
Spartanburg Police Department, South Carolina

End of Watch: Thursday, April 13, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 39

*Tour:* 12 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident

*Incident Date:* 4/11/2017

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Master Police Officer Jason Harris died of injuries he sustained in a motorcycle accident while on patrol.

Officer Harris was responding to assist an officer at the scene of a burglary. He was traveling east on Union Street when his motorcycle struck the right rear side of a westbound car as it was turning left into a private driveway. Officer Harris was thrown from his 2011 Kawasaki motorcycle and seriously injured.

He was taken to Spartanburg Medical Center where he underwent multiple surgeries before succumbing to his injuries two days later.

Officer Harris had served with the Spartanburg Police Department for 12 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Alonzo Thompson
Spartanburg Police Department
145 W. Broad Street
Spartanburg, SC 29304

Phone: (864) 596-2035


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

